# Gecko Morphs



## Gibblore (Mar 3, 2011)

I have seen so many rpm this, jag that etc in carpet pythons has anyone played god with geckos yet? The possibilitys are endless I think. Has anyone tried to create their on gecko yet?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 3, 2011)

this sounds interesting i would also like too know


----------



## edstar (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah does sound interesting!


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Pfft! A Galeatus patterned Amyae would be kool to see. Oh Gibb what have you started...


----------



## Jk888 (Mar 3, 2011)

no thanks.,, mine are perfect the way they are


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 3, 2011)

jk888 said:


> no thanks.,, mine are perfect the way they are



Maybe should have read the the name of this thread then?


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 3, 2011)

hey gibblore are going to be selling any geckos in the future? rough price range?


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 3, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> hey gibblore are going to be selling any geckos in the future? rough price range?



Cheers for question send me a pm and we will chat thanks


----------



## Jk888 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Maybe should have read the the name of this thread then?


 
ok than geckos are perfect the way they are dont ruin them


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm trying to cross my ringtails with my bynoes but my bynoes keep disappearing.............


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 3, 2011)

Geck82 werent you working on a high black geck?


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 3, 2011)

kupper's got some levis jellybeans and working with some pretty interesting patterned pilbs...


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 3, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> kupper's got some levis jellybeans and working with some pretty interesting patterned pilbs...



Yea was hopeing on something bit diff to nephrurus.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 3, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Geck82 werent you working on a high black geck?


 
Yeah this is the best I can do so far but I'll keep plugging away at it.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 3, 2011)

Makes me want to get into geckos. I will when I have my own place.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 3, 2011)

has any one bred amyae a asper together?


----------



## kupper (Mar 3, 2011)

It's unfortunate that other geckos don't show as much morph potential as nephs

But there are some diplo projects out there , stripes reduced pattern ect



gemrock2hot said:


> has any one bred amyae a asper together?


 
That's hybridizing not a morph per say 

They have tried overseas and they didn't take


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

What specifics make Nephs more morphable (new word) than other species?? when you just said Dips are successfully being worked on. Pics or it didn't happen...lol


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2011)

Hypo O.castelnaui










Nice light fat-tailed Marm


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> What specifics make Nephs more morphable (new word) than other species??


 
I think it is just the sheer number of nephs that are kept, they outnumber all other genus' combined and because of that, the likely hood of coming up with something different is far more likely than other species.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 3, 2011)

I think because Nephs have been line bred so much is why they have reached the colors they have. Diplos have not been bred in such numbers as yet.

ha, good timing geck82.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the Marm Josh nice n bright colours,...are you working this line

Thanks fella's I knew the Levis are like fly's out there was wondering if there was a specific reason other than just the masses  as Chris mentioned other don't show as much morph potential.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Love the Marm Josh nice n bright colours,...are you working this line
> 
> Thanks fella's I knew the Levis are like fly's out there was wondering if there was a specific reason other than just the masses


 Yeah im still working on the Marms but everyone iv held back so far has been male!!!!
The Castelnauis I ended up swapping for nice red levis, as I hadn't kept Nephs before it was an offer I found hard to refuse lol


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck with the Marms,....I love the Levis staunch lil gex,...im yet to do swaps but hopefully next season I'll have some hatchies to trade. Broadtails are looking like a target.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 3, 2011)

kupper said:


> It's unfortunate that other geckos don't show as much morph potential as nephs
> 
> But there are some diplo projects out there , stripes reduced pattern ect
> 
> ...



oh wow sorry my bad ....but they look so much alike


----------



## spongebob (Mar 3, 2011)

Around 9 years of selective breeding to get hypomelanistic Oedura castelnaui


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 3, 2011)

Some cracker _O.castelnaui_ Josh and spongebob, nice work


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Some cracker _O.castelnaui_ Josh and spongebob, nice work


 Yeah they are stunners, I should mention that the 1st one I posted was bred by Spongebob as he deserves the credit not me


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Great stuff Spongebob 8 yrs is a good whack of time,..do you have any pics of the journey to today it would be good to see each yrs progeny?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 3, 2011)

Your hypo castelnaui are always very eye catching Bob 


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 3, 2011)

Surely that can't be all!?? No other diff looking geckos or morphs??..


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 4, 2011)

If other species were being bred in the numbers Nephrurus are being bred in I'm sure that there would be just as many morphs throughout other species, there is plenty of potential out there, people just need to get excited about other species and put some time and effort into them.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 4, 2011)

Anymore weird n wonderfuls out there People?? I recon your right Chris it's a number thang 

I noticed in an older Morph thread from a few yrs ago now that had a spotted O.Lesueurii so there's potential out there, I guess more thinking outside the square is needed


----------



## kupper (Mar 5, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Around 9 years of selective breeding to get hypomelanistic Oedura castelnaui


 
that is a hot animal rob ..... cant wait until there allowable on vic licensing


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 5, 2011)

kupper said:


> that is a hot animal rob ..... cant wait until there allowable on vic licensing


 
No castelnaui in Melbourne? You need to move north of the border mate.


----------



## kupper (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I do but then I can't keep crocs


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good ramsayi 


This is my male just got a clutch from them this week Awsome Geckos


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice Gibblore and Ramsayi cant wait till they are allowed here in Vic.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers Sarah I carn't wait to see if the eggs hatch


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2011)

good luck with the eggs !!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 5, 2011)

kupper said:


> Yeah I do but then I can't keep crocs


 
Ah, too true.


----------



## geckodan (Mar 5, 2011)

The hypo castelnaui are a codominant mutation originating from wild specimens from the Mt Carbine area of Nth Qld (single factor animals are quite common there). The animals pictured are the double factor and were much harder to produce than they ever should have been (Murphy's law). The single factor animals have been around for years but Bob and co. put in the effort to finally crack the double factor. 
Here's the normal , single and double together (getting all three to sit still in perfect alignment was just as difficult).


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2011)

I have always loved that pic, thanks for the explanation Dan


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Dan they look unreal altogether. I have all these and they are amazing in the flesh.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2011)

Iv also noticed a size difference between the DF hypos and non hypos, is this common?


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome pic of the 3 ,if you can get hypo castelnaui then is it possible to get hypo marmoratas.


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 5, 2011)

I was told by the guy i got mine off that the more yellow the animal the smaller be. I dont know if it's 100% true but in mine it seems so


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2011)

Sarah said:


> awesome pic of the 3 ,if you can get hypo castelnaui then is it possible to get hypo marmoratas.


 Iv heard stories about them but im yet to see any pics


----------



## geckodan (Mar 5, 2011)

I've seen a dead in shell hypo tryoni - solid yellow with white spots.


----------

